# Fabtron Lady Flex Tree Trail Saddle FQHB : Great for short-backed/wide horses



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for this, I'm going to be getting a new saddle hopefully this fall and was looking at this one.

Still love it?


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Yep, still love it!! Perfect sweat patterns on my horse, even as she's changed shape (due to our work and her different eating program). Highly recommended!


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I love dealing with Horse Saddle Shop!


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, they were really helpful and friendly. Also very responsive by email when I had questions and had to change my order to add things.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I like Fabtron, the people who work there and the people at Horse Saddle Shop, the people there actually own and ride Horses, unusual for many online shops :lol::lol:


.


----------

